# 3 months in...



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, almost three months. About 11 weeks into our kitchen and living room remodel, and we are seeing some major progress! Hung three upper cabinets, and put the bottom ones in place temporarily, just to see where I need to hang the upper ones. 

A little disappointed with the way the center (sink cabinet) looks blotchy, with how the stain took in some area's, but both my son and wife love it just the way it is. Our house is a "ranch" style and we do like rustic things. A matter of fact, my wife wanted me to distress the cabinets. I told her they will get that way soon enough on their own, I'm not about to put nicks and worn look to these new cabinets!! LOL And I don't plan to keep the doors forever, anyway. These were just simple ones for me to start out with. 

Anyway, it's a WHOLE lot better then our old ones!!! ;o) As I'm embarrassed to say, is the last pic. Way past time for replacements!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You have been busy, Lee.

Great looking cabinets.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks James. Yea the cabinets I finished at the end of 2012. Then we tore up the kitchen and living room in January, and then started putting it back together. Can't wait to have a weekend where I can just piddle around!! ;o)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Looking good so far. The guard dog in photo #3 scared me Lee. :haha:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Mike. Yea, that's Killer (actually Foxy). She's so tough, when it rains, or we listen to music with a little "boom" to it, she starts shaken and panting. LOL


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

What a beautiful work! You must be proud! That's a super job! Quite nice design and looks very well planned too.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice - and giving me some inspiration to at least re-door our cabinets.


----------



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

Lee
Indeed you should be very proud of your creation.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Jack, Dave and Kent. Go for it Dave, it's easier then it looks. It's a box, with a frame in front! IF, I had a larger shop, I'd do it again. But in my current shop, I'd like to stay working on something smaller! ;o)


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Lee.

The wall cabinets are great. What kind of wood did you use?

Best regards!!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Alexis. The carcuses are made from cabinet grade ply, the door frames are pine and the panels are oak. Nothing fancy, my first go round. Later on, I'd like to make some better doors.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

IIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii dunno Lee, but its lookin' like you're getting the hang of it 

Very well done!! 

b.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bill, it has been an adventure! ;o)


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

This is how I hung my upper cabinets. Kind of a modified French cleat, I guess. I cut a rabbet in a piece of 1x4, screwed it to the wall studs, rabbet faced up and in. Then I screwed a 1x2 with a rabbet screwed opposite to the walls on the cabinets. The rabbets were loose fitting, to allow me to push or pull the cabinets in order line of the faces of neighboring cabinets. After hanging them, and joining the neighboring cabinets together, I then drove 3 inch screws through the cabinets, my 1x4's on the wall, and into the wall studs, top and bottom. I had help lifting the cabinets onto the cleats, then I was able to do the rest myself. This system worked out VERY well for me. Put my last two uppers in today.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

New range hood installed! Counter tops will be next!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Nothing fance...?*



from cabinet grade ply said:


> You are kidding, my friend.
> 
> How did you match the pine and oak? Again, the cabinets are great!!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Alexis. I cut a 1/4" groove in the center of my rails and stiles. And they are held together by pocket hole screws.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Thanks Alexis. I cut a 1/4" groove in the center of my rails and stiles. And they are held together by pocket hole screws.


Hi Lee, Your kitchen is looking great! I think Alexis might have been wondering about the color match but I was wondering about how you made your doors and you answered that for me. Pocket holes......boy, the wheels are spinning now! Dave


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Dave! Yeaa, I love my pocket whole jig!! 


And we now have counters, a new sink, faucet, and we have a garbage disposal, for the first time. It's comin' around!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You are making great progress, Lee.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks James. Can't wait to finish completely and be able to build or make someting just for fun.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> New range hood installed! Counter tops will be next!


I was wondering how you got in with the range hood - I remember discussing it with you a little while back. Is the vent going through the cupboard? or is it one that just pushed the filtered air out through the top of the range hood?

Darryl


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea Darryl, I just went back to using the duct that runs to the roof. I didn't like the majority of the reviews on the ones that filtered back out the top of the hood. So I went back the orignal way.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> Yea Darryl, I just went back to using the duct that runs to the roof. I didn't like the majority of the reviews on the ones that filtered back out the top of the hood. So I went back the orignal way.


Lee,
that sounds good to me. Venting through the roof gets the grease and oil etc. outside the kitchen. Must have been a fair bit of work getting the duct in though.

Darryl


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lee - does that fan have enough power to get the fumes to a roof vent? I would be concerned a bit as I know ours, even on high sure could be better and it's horizontal and only going about 6 feet to vent outside. The bath vent was also puny and I added an inline booster fan, wired in series to speed things along and may be something to consider - Home Depot and about $25 for a 4" version if I recall.

My opinion on the activated charcoal vent filters - I had that arrangement in another home. Not a good choice unless there is no other way.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wasn't to hard Darryl. Especially since there was one there before. I just cut the hole in the top, bottom and middle shelf, before I hung the cabinet. Then I eye balled the hole in the cabinet with the hole in the ceiling. Mounted the cabinet and then ran the duct through the series of holes. I let the duct hang an inch past the bottom and jammed a screwdriver between the duct and the bottom shelf. Then mounted the hood. 

Dave, I think it does (have enough power). Our older one was a much cheaper model, had a small fan blade. This new one is huge compared to the old one. I had my wife test it. She smokes (I don't, and she normally doesn't smoke inside) and so I had her stand next to the range, not over it, just in front, and it was pulling her smoke in like a "bat out of hell"! And the old one never did that. Before we had a patio cover in the back yard, she use to stand by the hood when she would have to smoke, and she had to almost sit on the range for it to actually do any good. And yet, this one is SOOOO much quieter!


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lee - Glad to hear that has enough power - now I have to ask what brand it is so when I update our kitchen I can take a look to see if there is one that will work out finish wise(stainless).

Oh and our second bath that I just am finishing updating has a new vent fan that has at least 2x the power of the rattler that was there and is totally quiet -


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Home Depot, Nu-Tone Allure

NuTone Allure I Series 36 in. Convertible Range Hood in Black-WS136BL at The Home Depot


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

They didn't have a huge supply of all the different colors they show on the website, at 2 HD I tried, but they did have the black one I wanted at the second store I tried. You may have to order the SS one.


----------

